
Instant Apps for Android - gordon_freeman
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/18/google-takes-a-new-approach-to-native-apps-with-instant-apps-for-android/
======
tnorthcutt
[https://xkcd.com/1367/](https://xkcd.com/1367/)

------
namuol
All of the benefits of the web. None of the openness or interoperability.

~~~
WorldMaker
Hopefully, maybe, this is just Google brand naming an open standard, such as
the draft Web Application Manifest standard. [1]

Given the article's insistence that these will still be "sandboxed native
apps", I'm skeptical, however.

[1] [https://www.w3.org/TR/appmanifest/](https://www.w3.org/TR/appmanifest/)

